# Tax advice for retirement



## kezar (Oct 28, 2012)

We are planning to retire in under 3 years time. We hope to spend most of our time outside uk, mainly Spain and US. 

My question would be if we kept a property in the uk and spent say 3 months there plus 3 months in US and then 6 months in Spain each year how would we stand as regards tax and declarations. 

Would we simply pay tax in the UK despite being out of the country for more half the year ?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kezar said:


> We are planning to retire in under 3 years time. We hope to spend most of our time outside uk, mainly Spain and US.
> 
> My question would be if we kept a property in the uk and spent say 3 months there plus 3 months in US and then 6 months in Spain each year how would we stand as regards tax and declarations.
> 
> ...


Do you have property in the US and UK?


----------



## kezar (Oct 28, 2012)

No just uk and plan to rent in US and poss buy following a period of renting in Spain


spouse does not want to cut ties with UK I would be happy to fully relocate full time to Spain but she is having none of it. Life is about compromise!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Im no expert but I'm suspecting as long as you keep out of Spain for 183 days then your tax residency will be in the UK. Theres nothing to stop you taking long holidays in the States (make sure your ESTA visa is kept up to date) and you wont be in Spain long enough to register as a tax resident there. Technically though you should register on the foreigners list as you will be in Spain for more than 90 days  Unless of course you leave after 89 days


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

When are you expecting to spend your 6 months in Spain.

If you arrive around 3rd October you can then stay until the end of March. i.e. less than 90 days one year and less than 90 days the next. Then the clock starts again the next October. 

At the moment this is what we are doing, except that we have a month in Portugal Feb/March so we can stay a little longer into the Spring.

We don´t intend to do this forever, but because of all the insecurity at the moment this seems to us to be our best option.


----------



## kezar (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok thanks for advice. I am hoping when we come to Spain that we will make lots of friends due to culture of outdoor living and hopefully better half will want to stay longer


----------



## kezar (Oct 28, 2012)

I suffer with my hip and consider myself too young for a hip replacement. My hip is noticeably worse in the cold damp winter periods which is why I thought 3 months Florida Jan-Mar and 6 months Spain rest of year avoiding the July- August too hot period. 

By only staying 6 months does that affect the E111 medical cover whilst in Spain


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

jaws101 said:


> When are you expecting to spend your 6 months in Spain.
> 
> If you arrive around 3rd October you can then stay until the end of March. i.e. less than 90 days one year and less than 90 days the next. Then the clock starts again the next October.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find you have to register after being here for 90 days, not 90 days per year. In fact, if you read the law it actually says you should register if you arrive and you intend to reside for longer than 90 days. So spanning a year doesn't work for this requirement, although it does for tax residence, which is per year in terms of resident days, although there are other factors.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

CapnBilly said:


> I think you'll find you have to register after being here for 90 days, not 90 days per year. In fact, if you read the law it actually says you should register if you arrive and you intend to reside for longer than 90 days. So spanning a year doesn't work for this requirement, although it does for tax residence, which is per year in terms of resident days, although there are other factors.


I think hes referring to tax Capn, not "domicile" residency


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> I think hes referring to tax Capn, not "domicile" residency


Well I did think that, but as you posted that you had to register after 90 days, and the post below yours was clear about the 90 days bridging the year, it seemed to me that the poster thought by spanning the year you could avoid registering as well.. Otherwise it doesn't matter when your months are during the year. Might be wrong in my interpretation though.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

CapnBilly said:


> Well I did think that, but as you posted that you had to register after 90 days, and the post below yours was clear about the 90 days bridging the year, it seemed to me that the poster thought by spanning the year you could avoid registering as well.. Otherwise it doesn't matter when your months are during the year. Might be wrong in my interpretation though.



I said they would have to stay out for 183 days for tax, but said that they would have to sign on the foreigners list after 90 days. You can be non tax resident whilst still being domicile resident 
I see why the following post is confusing though


----------

